# Scolopendra life span



## LV-426 (Aug 21, 2011)

I am interested in getting a S.alternans. What is the life span of S. alternans and other scolopendra species?


----------



## coldvaper (Aug 23, 2011)

I was interested in the captive Life span of the Scolopendra Gigantea myself. Not very much info out there and I wonder if females out live the males.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 23, 2011)

Longer than some verts.  I've had an adult Ethmostigmus trigonopodus for 3.5 years without a molt.  I'm sure there are folks that have been around much longer and have had 'pedes that easily eclipsed that.  Just from my personal observations I think 'pedes have a slower growth rate & faster metabolism then, say, tarantulas in general(with exceptions, of course)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

